# MS Outlook does not print...



## Malxeboy (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a LEXMARK X4580 printer and I am getting the following error when trying to print from MS Outlook (see below). All other apps appear to be working fine. I have setup this printer in a wireless configuration.

Help would be much appreciated.......

Error is below: 

There was an error when printing started, to check the printer, double click the printers icon in the windows control panel...

This error can appear if a default printer has not been designated or if the application is unable to locate an existing default printer. To correct this problem, try one of the following in Microsoft Windows:
•	If a printer is not available in the Print dialog box, add a printer.
•	If the application cannot find an existing printer that is already installed, set the printer as the default printer.
•	If a default printer is installed but the application is unable to use it, uninstall the printer driver, and then install the latest version of the printer driver.
•	If the printer is on a print server, make sure the printer is available, the network is functioning, the server is not stalled, the printer is not out of paper, or the printer is not suspended by the administrator. Printing issues associated with a network printer are best handled by your local network administrator.
For more information about setting up and troubleshooting printer connections, see Windows Help and Support. (Click the Start button, and then click Help and Support.)


----------

